
Hong Kong Chief Executive set to announce the withdrawal of the extradition bill - nodesocket
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/04/asia-markets-sept-4-australian-q2-gdp-us-china-trade-currencies.html
======
woutr_be
Sadly this will be too little too late. If this was done in May/June, it
would've ended the protests/unrest. It has turned into so much more than just
the extradition bill, extreme police violence being one of the big things.

While I don't agree with the 5 main demands of the protestors, setting up an
independent inquiry to investigate police violence will be required if the
government is serious about giving the people what they want.

